# SS 03.09.16 - Mendelssohn #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Felix Mendelssohn (1809 - 1847)*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11

1. Allegro di molto
2. Andante
3. Menuetto: Allegro molto
4. Allegro con fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this week we're back to Mendelssohn. I absolutely love and adore this symphony. I might have to listen to a couple different recordings of this one but I'll start with:









Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​My vote goes to ; Riccardo Muti.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Masur/Gewandhaus here.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking around for something other than Abbado, whose recording I've heard before:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one off my 40-CD Mendelssohn Masterworks set:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Litton goes to Bergen


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

An excellent work, I'll go for a different recording to my norm too (Edward Gardner & the CBSO) and listen to Christoph von Dohnanyi with the Wiener Philharmoniker.

This cycle was my first and is the one which hooked me into Mendelssohn. Even now, it remains a favourite. It has been a long time since I last listened to this recording so it will be nice revisit it :angel:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this week we're back to Mendelssohn. I absolutely love and adore this symphony. I might have to listen to a couple different recordings of this one but I'll start with:
> 
> View attachment 88415
> 
> ...


Same here for me


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll pass again


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

I like to listen and my choice is a recording with Maazel


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Sawallisch and the new Philharmonia


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I also went with Abbado/LSO


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'll do FrankfurtRSO/Paavo Jarvi (live, June 29, 2014), courtesy of YT.






Continued thanks to our illustrious OPie realdealblues for his week-to-week efforts in this regard. :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going to do the Abbado.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> I'll do FrankfurtRSO/Paavo Jarvi (live, June 29, 2014), courtesy of YT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. At 16:09 someone starts to clap and Paavo shakes he head no.




Very nice performance by the way. A shame it is not recorded for commercial release (edit out the claps).


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I'll do FrankfurtRSO/Paavo Jarvi (live, June 29, 2014), courtesy of YT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also on YT a really impressive performance of the 4th by the same folk!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

jim prideaux said:


> There is also on YT a really impressive performance of the 4th by the same folk!


As Florestan prodded, a commercial release seems in order. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> As Florestan prodded, a commercial release seems in order. :tiphat:


Please let me know if you hear of such. I would like a full cycle recorded live in same venue.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Balthazar said:


> I'm going to do the Abbado.


Me too. First set I got.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> I'll do FrankfurtRSO/Paavo Jarvi (live, June 29, 2014), courtesy of YT.


I listened to this one too, its really good.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

My only version of this symphony is by Abbado so will be playing that one this morning.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whoops, wrong thread. Post removed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PeterF said:


> My only version of this symphony is by Abbado so will be playing that one this morning.


Did you still like it?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

No mention of the Ashkenazy set?


----------

